# bow for my wife



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

my wife wants to get into bowhunting im lookin to get her a bow.any of yall know anyone lookin to get rid of one cheap?i cant afford much. thanks


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't know that but congrats on getting your wife not only interesting in hunting but in bow hunting....Good Luck!


----------

